
Making 3-D imaging 1,000 times better – MIT News - msohcw
http://news.mit.edu/2015/algorithms-boost-3-d-imaging-resolution-1000-times-1201
======
DiabloD3
I find it interesting polarized light is taking off now that we can
manufacture cheap polarized sensors of sufficient resolution.

